# Heat acclimation for the body



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Interesting it takes 14days to get used to the heat and about a week to lose the acclimation.

http://brassmein.com/articles/acclimation.htm


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

lol you can always use the old English trick, when ever we were off conquering some hot country they would drink hot tea to help the body adjust. Cold drinks are nice for short term gain but only make things worse in the long run, maybe i should go a little easier on my new guys when the cry "its too hot" lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

mrobson said:


> lol you can always use the old English trick, when ever we were off conquering some hot country they would drink hot tea to help the body adjust. Cold drinks are nice for short term gain but only make things worse in the long run, maybe i should go a little easier on my new guys when the cry "its too hot" lol


I take it, it is a two fold result in that the body adjusts to the heat and also produces sweat to cool off?

Well when I'm working at a function I tend to be on my feet a lot and always moving, walking fast, and have to go up and down stairs which is why the bio thermo is high. Been thinking again of finding a 6v water pump and run tubing all around a vest and use a buttpack or leg drop setup to house the pump and battery but also need to find a way to keep the liquid cool for a long time. Was thinking dry ice but that would be a huge honking chunk I'd need to carry with me for a 3 day function. Also people would be thinking you're on fire or just smoked 420.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

How quickly can you acclimate using the hot drink method? I have an event I'll be at next weekend for 3 days and the thermo will be up. IIRC itll be 3 days of hot hot 20+ temps >___<;;;;

Hmm I wonder if Mr. Freeze is selling his suit.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

well i work outdoors and i start my day off with a large tea im sure coffee would work you just want to bring your body temp up so you dont feel the heat as much repeat as needed. If your dealing with unbearable heat i would suggest the cooling bandana and a large brimmed hat or baseball cap, you can also soak your hat to keep your head cool.


----------

